# Black line on budgie’s beak



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

My budgie has a black v-shaped mark on his beak. Is it normal? (Sorry that the picture is so blurry I f you need a better picture I will try to get a better one) 








correction: My budgie has a black v-shaped mark on his beak. Is it normal? (Sorry that the picture is so blurry ( if you need a better picture I will try to get a better one)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot see it too well, however I can tell you that sometimes there can be a bruise on the beak, could be an injury or in some instances this can be a sign of liver issues. When there is a problem with the liver it can interfere with blood clotting and you may see bruises show up on the beak and nails as dark spots.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I cannot see it too well, however I can tell you that sometimes there can be a bruise on the beak, could be an injury or in some instances this can be a sign of liver issues. When there is a problem with the liver it can interfere with blood clotting and you may see bruises show up on the beak and nails as dark spots.


Is that deadly to birds? He had this for about 2 year.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is odd if it is the same spot in the same place for 2 years because beaks are constantly growing and I would expect it to be grown out. Liver issues can be deadly to birds, many birds get fatty liver disease from improper diet and too little exercise.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If you are concerned about your budgie, the best course of action is to take him to an Avian Veterinarian for a well-birdie check-up.
Ask all questions you may have about his health at that appointment.*


----------

